# Make PDFs



## Adriantrejo (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I ve been searching around this site and I m wondering if there exists a Website or an app for doing my own PDFs file with algoritms for OLL/PLL. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pglewis (Feb 12, 2017)

Google Docs and Google Sheets have an option for PDF under File -> Download as


----------



## Rcuber123 (Feb 12, 2017)

I immediately thought of penguins don't fly lol


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 12, 2017)

here's a pdf
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/search/1008613/?q=penguins+don't+fly&o=date
lol...


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 12, 2017)

I'd personally make a Google doc, insert a table, make the border color white so it's invisible, and then download as a PDF like @pglewis said.


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 12, 2017)

Or, if you prefer MS Word, there's a File > Export to PDF option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adriantrejo (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks everybody I m using Word for editing PDFs now  But I though there was an app or something for do it


----------

